# 2-4D...does it lose effectiveness/expire?



## flatheadpatrol (May 22, 2015)

I've sprayed my centipede twice so far this spring and it may have killed 5%-10% of my targeted weeds (weeds that 2-4D claims to eliminate). Not sure how old this bottle of 2-4D is.
 In my back yard, I had and outbreak of Dog Fennel along the back line. 2X sprayed with 2-4D and it didn't skip a beat. 
Will Sethoxdim (Vantage) kill Dog Fennel?


----------



## Forest Grump (May 22, 2015)

Herbicides don't really expire or get old when properly stored, but cold (eg: freezing) temps will adversely affect many of them.

Sethoxydim is a grass specific herbicide; I don't think it will affect dog fennel. 

If yours is tall, or in dry conditions, it is much more resistant to herbicides that will usually control it. Usually it's not a difficult weed to get control of.

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ag233


----------



## Crakajak (May 22, 2015)

Thats a great link Forest Thanks


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 22, 2015)

Was it an opened bottle?


----------



## liv2bowhunt (May 22, 2015)

You've done more damage to your yard than you realize using 24d on centipede! Read your labels!


----------



## Scrapy (May 22, 2015)

Not sure But, two years since I have used 2,4-d in a plastic sprayer. Used it for roundup ever since. always washed it good. Used it after washing it realgood this year about two weeks ago for insecticide and foliar fertilizer on tomatoes. I can see some 2,4-D damage, it's different from roundup damage. I know the difference.


----------



## Forest Grump (May 22, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Not sure But, two years since I have used 2,4-d in a plastic sprayer. Used it for roundup ever since. always washed it good. Used it after washing it realgood this year about two weeks ago for insecticide and foliar fertilizer on tomatoes. I can see some 2,4-D damage, it's different from roundup damage. I know the difference.



2-4-D herbicides are notorious for getting adsorbed onto spray tanks & into rubber hoses & coming out later. Also, glyphosate turns out to be an excellent tank cleaner, especially if you let it sit in there overnight; it will pull out old herbicides & bring them into the solution. 

The best method is to use a dedicated sprayer for 2-4 D products; even if you clean with NH3 or with tank cleaners it is very hard to get it all & it may come back to bite you on the tail. If you must use the same sprayer (like with big farm sprayers that are too expensive to have 2), let the cleaning solution sit in the sprayer overnight to pull as much chemical as possible before you flush it, & if you leave roundup in it overnight, be aware you may be applying more chemicals than you thought...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=805633&highlight=sprayer+cleanout


.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 22, 2015)

If 24d ever sits in a sprayer, it's near impossible to get out,  though I wouldn't worry too much about the 24d damage, they'll grow out of it.


----------

